# Bremen - some of Heinzer´s photos



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Very nice shots from this most interesting city.


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

Seems like an awesome city to explore while traveling from Hamburg to Berlin or the Nertherlands kay:


----------



## natansalda (Jun 16, 2007)

I can't wait when I will visit Bremen in the spring/summer!


----------



## Heinzer (Mar 17, 2014)

Some more Bremen, starting at Domshof square in the Old Town:










A translocated facade blended into a sort-of-postmodern 70ies office building:










Some classic 50ies buildings:










And some more Schnoor, Bremen's medieval quarter:














































A spring evening along the Weser River:



















And a rather upmarket neighbourhood, Schwachhausen:














































That's it for tonight!


----------



## Hardhill (Dec 26, 2008)

Nice updates.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Looks like a very nice place to live or visit!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Bremen :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Solid, handsome city.


----------



## Heinzer (Mar 17, 2014)

As promised, some more Ostertor tonight:

The street Kohlhökerstraße is one of the more upmarket ones in the district:




























although it was partly damaged by the war and partly planned to be torn down for an inner city highway (the map below shows the planned track of the street that was supposed to cut as an elevated four lane highway right through this beautiful area). This was supposed to be accompanied by large scale demolition of the whole area with new housing in the 70ies style.... thank God a small, but rapidly growing group of residents finally led to a change of plans in 1974.










The Rutenstraße, one of the side streets in this beautiful area:










Typical for the area are these high quality postmodern houses on the plots where the clearing for the four lane highway had already started:



















Although dating from the 19th century, this area has a certain "old town" feeling to it due to many narrow lanes and cobblestone streets:










and again and again, you get these postmodern buildings:










or a nice little Art Nouveau gem:










some more random shots of the area:









































































more on the way....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Bremen :cheers:


----------



## Heinzer (Mar 17, 2014)

The second part of this excursion will be a bit harder to digest because we are approaching one of the biggest planning mistakes in post war Bremen. Only the last part of said highway wasn't built, the rest of a system of ring roads was built as planned. 

On this photo from the mid sixties we can see the rest of the "Wilhelmstraße" to the right and the Remberti Circle under construction. They actually tore down two an half streets for this nonsense. (Source for both photos rememberti.de):










Another view from an opposite direction towards the East:










Now a current view towards the Remberti Circle... the areas that has already been cleared have been rebuilt with postmodern architecture of mixed quality:










The complete southern side of the street "Auf den Häfen" had already been torn down and had to be rebuilt when the plans changed:










This building that just needs a new cover of paint forms the entrance towards this area:










While the northern side still retains some of its prewar character of a shopping street:










Demolition of the Heinrichstraße had been almost completed when the works stopped, so that it has mainly modern architecture although one can see some of its old character in a short stretch of the street that somehow evaded demolition:










These houses were popular with squatters in the 80ies and 90ies, the whole area still retains this leftist/experimental character. These people (or their predecessors) play a huge in the salvation of the Ostertor district by protesting against the construction and by squatting derelict houses that were planned for demolition.

An example for a bit more experimental architecture of the same period:










here you see the traces of the demolition machinery:










The last house standing on the former Vasmerstraße, now housing a kindergarten and a huge playground on the demolished area:










The last two houses standing on the former west end of the Sonnenstraße that has been divided by a six lane monstrosity with fitting architecture (in the background), the result of a project called "Dobben breakthrough" (Dobbendurchbruch) where the highway was just cut through the neighborhood, thus cutting of the western part of the former Remberti quarter from the rest of the Ostertor:










With this picture from the east end of that same street I will finish for tonight. Behind the beautiful, project-like high-rise you have the six lane highway and the other side of the street:


----------



## Hardhill (Dec 26, 2008)

Once again, beautiful shots. Is there more to come?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Bremen


----------



## Heinzer (Mar 17, 2014)

Hardhill said:


> Once again, beautiful shots. Is there more to come?


There is, there is, I'm working on it . Next up would be more photos from Östliche Vorstadt, something like this, for example:










or this:




























Well, I have to check what I have. But there's more to come!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Bremen certainly has some handsome looking neighbourhoods.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Heinzer (Mar 17, 2014)

If you like this more opulent style, then the place to be would be the Fesenfeld district which boasts the highest number of largely intact, big Bremen houses. This might become a bit repetitive, but it's just the way this are looks like....






























































[/url]




































































































well, a lot of this style in one post, maybe too much.... I'll see to something else in the following posts


----------



## TM_Germany (Nov 7, 2015)

I'm ok with neighbourhoods looking repetetive if they are repetetive like _this_ :lol:


----------



## Heinzer (Mar 17, 2014)

Tonight, a little mix...

We start off with some of the old warehouses in the former port area which is being converted into the "Überseestadt" of which I showed some of the more recent development in a previous post.

But there is also quite a lot of old architecture to be seen, we start with "Speicher XI" which has been converted into the Bremen College of Arts:










It has been renovated very delicately and mostly from the inside, keeping its original character quite well:



















Another classic warehouse:










This is a rather interesting very early modern industrial building for Ludwig Roselius' decaffeinated coffee (the first in the world), Kaffee HAG. It is arguably one of the earliest concrete-steel buildings in Europe, dating from 1905/1906, even before Walter Gropius built the famous "Faguswerke" in Alfeld, now World Cultural Heritage.



















Not really impressive, but an architectural milestone.

You even get a bit of port atmosphere, although Bremen's ports aren't what they used to be due to a lack of water depth:










This mill building/granary has an obvious reminiscence of the early skyscraper architecture, a bit of Art Deco with bricks from the 1920's:










Some modern architecture in the western old town, this is a new development on the waterfront:










this is the Radio Bremen building:










next to this lone survivor in a sea of post war buildings:










This is the "Sparkasse" in Bremen, a kind of municipal bank:










A typical example of the very early "Wiederaufbau" style from the early post war years:










And last not least, a bit of classic Bremen, this time, it's Schwachhausen again:
































































And finally, Bremen Central Station:










That's it for tonight!


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

Very nice city, with varied architectures.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Excellent shots of Bremen's very striking domestic architecture.


----------



## Heinzer (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks for your nice replies!

With a few impressions from yet another beautiful part of Bremen called Peterswerder, I will wish you happy holidays/merry Christmas!

The first photo is rather atypical of Bremen, at least in the more central parts as it depicts a fine example of the typical interwar brick style that dominates many Northwestern German cities, but not so much Bremen which still retained its tendency for building row houses instead of these blocks until WW2. After that, it became rather unremarkable and followed the typical Western German trend of rebuilding the cities...










Some more typical street scenes, mostly from springtime in this area:



















a crazy magnolia in a front yard along Osterdeich:




























Along the Weser River on late spring morning:










And last, a picture from the Überseestadt, where adaptations/modern interpretations of the 20ies brick style building of the first photo are becoming more and more widespread, although the originals remain more convincing:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again very nice photo updates


----------



## Heinzer (Mar 17, 2014)

Some more random shots of Bremen...

First up a building almost finished called "Bömers Spitze" in the Überseestadt district:










A picture from the riverfront towards the old city centre:










A half-deserted beach club at the westernmost point of this development on a windy August day:










A bench on the Stadtwerder peninsula between the Weser River and the Werder lake, the graffiti says "Knutschen" meaning "making out" or "kissing":










And this is the lake called Werdersee which is virtually in the middle of the city and very popular with bathing in the summer:










Spring in a typical Bremen frontyard:










A late February evening in the Neustadt district:










A Magnolia in early bloom in front of Bremen houses of the Östliche Vorstadt:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Bremen


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Those last few neighbourhoods all have lovely architecture, but I especially like the neoclassical style employed there, just gorgeous, a true treasure trove that would be a pleasure to explore. kay:


----------



## Heinzer (Mar 17, 2014)

skymantle said:


> Those last few neighbourhoods all have lovely architecture, but I especially like the neoclassical style employed there, just gorgeous, a true treasure trove that would be a pleasure to explore. kay:


This is so true! Bremen is unique in this respect - in Germany at least - with this extremely varied rowhouse style. It is reminiscent of the Netherlands and the UK, but seems a bit more diverse and varied than those (although I'm happy to be corrected there)... a shame that only a quarter of the thus built-up area has survived WW2 and the post-war "modernization" mania...

Another rather unique feature (again, for Germany) is this kind of "urban front-yard" style you just don't get in other cities because we're either talking huge Gründerzeit blocks (such as in Berlin) without front gardens or villas with huge front yards. These mostly minuscule structures, sometimes basically only consisting of a staircase and a veranda are architectural and botanical treasures as well, depending on the style of the owner:



















Did you see the little bear?























































Now, these photos were all from late August, in spring, things get more exciting:




























well, I guess you get the idea...This kind of urban living is actually rather intimate, the area of the stairs and the veranda "semipublic", so you have a great transition from public (street) to private (indoors) with people sitting on the stairs of their houses on warm summer evenings, chatting with the neighbours or keeping an eye on their neighbours' kids playing in the street.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

It's also a bit old New York City if you ask me, especially in relation to the outdoor stairs and veranda you mention. :cheers:


----------



## Heinzer (Mar 17, 2014)

The is the so called "Bundeswehrhochhaus", the building of the armed forces of Germany... they have long since moved, currently this is up for a makeover and conversion into student apartments:










Some typical examples of the "Wiederaufbau" areas of Bremen, this area was completely devastated in the war and was rebuilt in this typical rather frugal early post war style:










The deserted little Weser beach on a fall day after a shower:










An old neighborhood in the area paradoxically called "Alte Neustadt - Old New Town":



















A view towards St Martin's Church with your typical German architectural mix:










since most of the churches were rebuilt, you get these situations a lot, a medieval church surrounded by all kinds of post war architecture, this is St Stephen's:










And Speicher XI (already shown somewhere up there) in another perspective and interesting light:










That's it for tonight!


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

^^ luv that last pic. Looks like old warehouses converted for domestic use.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Interesting pics. Love the row houses. Very civilised.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once more great, very nice photos from Bremen :cheers:


----------



## Hardhill (Dec 26, 2008)

Very nice Heinzer. Keep them coming!


----------



## Heinzer (Mar 17, 2014)

Spring in Bremen:























































to be continued....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Heinzer (Mar 17, 2014)

Some more pics....
































































The pattern becomes a bit repetitive, but nevertheless rather beautiful.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Lovely spring photos!


----------



## Niemand (Sep 6, 2016)

Very nice pictures of Bremen! I liked the city a lot, it's one of my favorites in Germany.


----------

